# Basic group 2 Lever machine



## Philbrenn (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm in the beginning stages of planning a mobile coffee cart. I've been recommended to purchase a gas fired lever machine as they are least dependent on electricity which would be a headache I'd like to avoid with (big batteries/generators etc.) . So far I've highlighted the Pontevecchio Lusso as a potential machine. Would anyone be willing to give me their opinion on it? Or else recommend another group two option. Ultimately I'd like to keep the budget to below £1,500. I've also targeted the Mythos 1 grinder as my grinder to pair it with.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pontevechio will be a nightmare it is not a commercial machine at all, are you looking at new?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Astoria do a gas 2 group lever machine - but expensive new.

Talk to coffeebean on this forum.....


----------



## Philbrenn (Sep 26, 2017)

Oh I guess when I seen the PV Luggo with two group heads I assumed it was a commercial machine.


----------



## Philbrenn (Sep 26, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> Astoria do a gas 2 group lever machine - but expensive new.
> 
> Talk to coffeebean on this forum.....


Yeah I've seen the Astoria's and Londiniums are the better spec'd machines and obviously are higher cost too talking somewhere in the £3-4 k, I'd like to get a new machine then take care of it but I'm open to anything really.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@coffeebean might be able to help you out as this is what he does for a living, but your budget of £1500 for the machine may need a little "massaging" and would wonder what benefit you would get from a Mythos 1 in a mobile environment that you would not get from a second hand std Mythos saving you a fair amount of money (or even looking at different grinder altogether)

Hope of help

John


----------



## Philbrenn (Sep 26, 2017)

johnealey said:


> @coffeebean might be able to help you out as this is what he does for a living, but your budget of £1500 for the machine may need a little "massaging" and would wonder what benefit you would get from a Mythos 1 in a mobile environment that you would not get from a second hand std Mythos saving you a fair amount of money (or even looking at different grinder altogether)
> 
> Hope of help
> 
> John


Thanks for the advice, I have been recommended the Mythos 1 due to the heating element and helping to maintain consistency of grind in variable temperatures of the mobile environment? Yeah the 1500 budget will be hard to keep it seems!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Reposted with working link below!!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I *think* this might be an Izzo Pompei gas powered machine and it loks like its going to a steal.. Anyone who knows what they're talking about able to comment?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/263266950875


----------

